# WWOW weekend!



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

The time is approaching quickly for the WWOW outing. Thought I would put a list together of who will be going from the site. Please add on if I missed someone.

QueenSalmon
QueenSalmon's friend
Little Bow Huntin Gal
1wildchild
Tangleknot
Tangleknot's friend

QS is going early on Friday to help set up. I will be there Friday evening as early as I can. QS's tent had an accident so we are going to need another tent. April, would yours fit all of us or does anyone elso have a good sized tent? 

I am sure this is going to be as much fun as last time. Last year we went to dinner afterwards. Any interest in dinner, again? I would like to go as long as I am not heading straight for camping afterwards.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I can't wait for this!!!! I'm planning on going to dinner after the WWOW Outing. Is it going to be the LoneStar again? It's got my vote 

QS


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was planning on bringing my 2 person tent but I do have a family sized 2 room tent I could bring. I think I will not be there until about 7 or so. PM me if I should bring the big tent, I think it sleeps 6 cozy!


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey it's only a week away from WWOW. 

106 Wild Women signed up so far. Wah hooo!

I get more excited each year.

Just waiting for the T-shrts to show up now.

Still room to register, have them contact me instead of mailing in.

We're going to have a Great time in the Outdoors, 
Gail


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Somehow I know Don will try to sneak into this one, 106 women?????????


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Not just women. 106 WILD Women


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Beware Don, we have crickets and we're not afraid to use them, lol!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

And COOTIES!!


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a good story behind that!

Do we all get to see it here? Or is this better left for a campfire story at WWOW.

Cheers,
Gail


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Apparently April is having computer problems, QS & Tangle please talk to her before WWOW.

Gail can you do me a favor. My computer will not let me post on the forum, 
can you please pass a message to the other ladies from the site. Can you 
have qs or tangleknot e-mail me so i can let them know and confirm some 
info. They can e-mail me at this address. Aol won't let me do anything.
Thanks,
April
Mark will be there on saturday to help with basic archery.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April, I'm trying to reach you but haven't got an email address or phone # for you. Please email me at [email protected] so we can switch phone numbers.


QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just saw this...you people are too much! Hey...do they need any fishing instructors? How about Knot tying or Camping Instructors?....A Security Guard to guard the tents at night from Stalkers???

Bring on the Crickets.!!! The last time my tent got filled with them I woke up screaming for a cricket container! I thought my dreams were answered and I was in Cricket Heaven...LOL


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *A Security Guard to guard the tents at night from Stalkers???*


Security Guard my A$$!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I knew you couldn't stay away, Don. LOL! Wine, women, song, and crickets, how can you resist???

April emailed me and she is planning on bringing her tent and so is 1wildchild. I think 1wildchild is bringing a friend also so that puts us at 7. Two tents might be a good idea for housing stuff because we all know we don't pack light, lol. 

I'm not sure what time I'm going to get there yet. If I can get a sitter, I will be there around 5. 

Gail, we can provide some good campfire stories!  

QS, don't even think about volunteering me for the screech owl thing again! 

I am really looking forward to this event and seeing everyone. I am bringing my camera and plan on taking tons of pics.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well do they need any volunteers to teach anything? It would be great to spread my Outdoor Knowledge...


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

hoo,hoo,hoohoo me I'd never do that to you I'm excited also...I just got home from work and have started to make the jello shots....one for the outing two for me I sure hope there's enough for everyone........

I hope I don't have to worry about using the outhouse...Tangleknot 


QS


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

TK so you weren't impressed with the owl calls either. 
I'm sure it would be cool if we heard replies. But from as far back in the pack as I was standing, I didn't even know what was going on.
But I did like the sparky mouths  

QS - I thought you were supposed to be sleeping until 11.

Northern O - For right now we are all set on instructors, thank you for your offer. You bring up an interesting thought though. Maybe QS and TK and a few of the other Wild Women in this group should think about starting a branch off of this event and have it in the Howell area. You probably have a wealth of knowledge for instructors from this group of women and men. I'm sure there are a LOT more women out there that we could introduce to the outdoors.

Think about it all. It's a challenge, but it's VERY rewarding.

see you Wild Women tonight. I ordered a BIG 140 person tent, so even if it rains we can be close to the campfire and telling stories. Can't wait to here the cricket story 

 

Gail


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Don Come on now speading your outdoor knowledge? LMAAO!!!!!!!!!!!! And as far as security goes, can you image the fate of the poor fellow who tried to raid the tent of these wild women? I think he'd be cryin' feer his mamma!!!

Can't wait! I'm bringing a special friend....a "white russian" very near and dear to my heart LOL.


----------

